# The QS Concept from Geneva Show



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Enjoy!
You do need to click on them to see full detail.























































































































































































































EDIT: This one below is from the TTS


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Fantastic shots but do you have any more of the interior please Nyxx.

Thanks in advance Robbie.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

That one picture of the vent was from the TTS, no one was aloud inside the QS. 
The TT at London was a low pre-production model, the TTS at the show was chassis 700, the "real ones" don't start till 1000.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok thanks for the incite much appreciated. 

Robbie.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thank you, your welcome.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have just read you post on the previous thread, did you get to speak somebody from Audi with regards to the RS.
Or are you just surmising that this is what the RS will look like, like the rest of us.

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice pics!!
Thanks


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

We where told, This is the QS, it does have a 2L engine and it does have 420BHP.

All the signs are the RS will look like this but toned down! The wheel archers along come out a good inch more than the TTS on the stand and the engine will more than likely be the 5 pot the Audi man thought the same. There are far to many clues that this is a taste to what it will be like.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> We where told, This is the QS, it does have a 2L engine and it does have 420BHP.
> 
> All the signs are the RS will look like this but toned down! The wheel archers along come out a good inch more than the TTS on the stand and the engine will more than likely be the 5 pot the Audi man thought the same. There are far to many clues that this is a taste to what it will be like.


Thanks for that Nyxx.
If this is what`s to come ie the new RS then i`m sold already and it should be out around the time i`m ready to chop mine in.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!

Cannot wait to see where the QS leads. I think it will be two years until we see it though.

Although hope remains in the fact that Audi want to add something like 17 new/refresh models this year... Fingers firml crossed


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Let just hope that Audi give`s us some nice goodies as standard this time around ie Auto lights and wipers would be nice.
The ever increasing list of options when you are specking up your car imho is just taking the ****.
Audi TT`s are fantastic cars in my opinion and have their own set of loyal purchase`s, so why oh why do Audi always have to make us pay a premium for the items that come as standard on most run of the mill cars ie Vauxhall and Ford, curise control for example.
Some good colour choices would also be nice aswell as a no cost option.
Don`t get me wrong i have no problem paying the 40ish k to 60ish k price tag for the top notch TTRS but come one at least give me some nice goodies aswell.

Rant over i hope that some of you other members agree with me.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ROBH49 said:


> Let just hope that Audi give`s us some nice goodies as standard this time around ie Auto lights and wipers would be nice.
> The ever increasing list of options when you are specking up your car imho is just taking the ****.
> Audi TT`s are fantastic cars in my opinion and have their own set of loyal purchase`s, so why oh why do Audi always have to make us pay a premium for the items that come as standard on most run of the mill cars ie Vauxhall and Ford, curise control for example.
> Some good colour choices would also be nice aswell as a no cost option.
> ...


I agree, however they do this simply because they can! If there's sufficient demand they can take the **** and still satisfy profit margins. If you want all the toys, unfortunately you'll have to wait for a run out edition (amplified parts bin on wheels)


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Let just hope that Audi give`s us some nice goodies as standard this time around ie Auto lights and wipers would be nice.
> ...


I agree but i don`t want to wait that long for the new TTRS as mine will be worth **** by that time even with very low miles.
I think that i`m just going to have to throw all my toys out the pram and spit my dummy out. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Forgot this one


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> We where told, This is the QS, it does have a 2L engine and it does have 420BHP.
> 
> All the signs are the RS will look like this but toned down! ........


Well looking at that back end I would hope so.
What with those big-boy exhausts, an oversized version of the standard rear diffuser and a spoiler that wouldn't look out of place on the back of a Corsa ...... It looks like its trying to be too hard :?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Tone down cost wise.
I never thought anyone could look at them photos and use the name corsa to compare it. Speechless


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you seriously like that spoiler ??


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Like the single wheel nut

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Do you seriously like that spoiler ??











First thing first am not a "spoiler" fan.
But this Spoiler is CF, shaped and detailed, also the detail in the Ali is stunning, so yes I love it, Do you seriously think this belongs on a corsa?

I also love the CF under the sill's


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you seriously like that spoiler ??
> ...


I`m with you on this one Nyxx, i think it looks the muts nuts and would love this on my TTRS. 8)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> I also love the CF under the sill's


Id also like to point out the CF on the inside of the Alloys!

The spoiler is nice, the struts and height are a little over done, this wouldn't see production for road use, end of the day the concept is an indication of whats to come.

And it looks damn good!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Spot on Tondy," indication of what's to come" a perfect sum up. You RS boys are in for a treat 

Glad you spotted the wheels


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you seriously like that spoiler ??
> ...


Lets be honest - they'll put anything on the back of a Corsa regardless of taste or appropriateness.
However this was discussed on another thread where this spoiler and Saxos were mentioned ..... viewtopic.php?f=19&t=587681
Conflicting feelings on it generally I'd say.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Saw it in the flesh at Geneva last week.

It looks pretty good when treated as a track car but TBH would look a bit too 'Max Power' for my taste on the roads with that overblown spoiler. I would hope that they tone it down for the RS version.


----------

